# RVU question



## aklein (Aug 20, 2007)

I am billing for cardiovascular procedures. When billing a 36246 and 37205, does that cpt with the highest rvu go primary and the next lowest with a -51.


----------



## sherryo35 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes that is correct, always list your codes highest rvu 1st.


----------

